
Quantum computers do the (instantaneous) twist - bookofjoe
https://phys.org/news/2020-08-quantum-instantaneous.html
======
bookofjoe
Guanyu Zhu et al. Universal Logical Gates on Topologically Encoded Qubits via
Constant-Depth Unitary Circuits, Physical Review Letters (2020). DOI:
10.1103/PhysRevLett.125.050502

Guanyu Zhu et al. Instantaneous braids and Dehn twists in topologically
ordered states, Physical Review B (2020). DOI: 10.1103/PhysRevB.102.075105

Ali Lavasani et al. Universal logical gates with constant overhead:
instantaneous Dehn twists for hyperbolic quantum codes, Quantum (2019). DOI:
10.22331/q-2019-08-26-180

